# Just bought 2 Oscars.. :)



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh yea finally got my 2 oscars and they are now in the 55 with the other cichlids geting along well.

in like 3 days my 72-Gallon bowfront will be ready and ill move them there.

1 is an Tiger and 1 is a common(zebra), they stick together and have managed to keep my FH away.

now only the Blue acara and the Oscars can fend themselves against the FH all the other fish are fresh meat for the FH. lol

anyways ill try to get some pictures but my tiger oscar looks like this oscar in live aquaria.









Ck.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Oscars are pretty fish and they should be just fine in a 72 gallon. how much do 55 gallons cost?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well i got my 55 gallon used and its acrylic not glass and i got it with everything for $150 so it was a good deal. if you buy it new with everything it will probably cost $200 to $400 with EVERYTHING.

ill get pics as soon as i can of my oscars.

thanks colt.

Ck


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

150! geez i have to save up a little. my 20 gallon cost only 60, and thats with everything! but thanks anyway.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hmmmm, for 2 oscars a 72 bowfront sounds small, I would do minimum 90 gallons for 2 oscars, A 125 would be better, remember in captiveity oscars, will easily get to 12 inches and then keep growning sometimes to 15 inches, so for 2 fish that big plus an fh







, fh's get to 14 inches. a 72 gallon is too small









not to mantion aggresion probs between oscars and FH's


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

who said i was going to keep the FH with the Oscars in the 72?? i never did!!!

FH's are sh*t fish and i don't want to even keep myne because even tho they are beautiful they are mean Bitc*es so f them. oscars are the best IMO.

and a 72 G is fine for 2 oscars with enough filtration and if they like eachother!!!!!

Ck.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

ck. is right boba fett.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> ck. is right boba fett.


really??? than isent this what you just said a few posts ago??

*''Oscars are pretty fish and they should be just fine in a 72 gallon.''*

CK


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ck. is right boba fett.


really??? than isent this what you just said a few posts ago??

*''Oscars are pretty fish and they should be just fine in a 72 gallon.''*

CK
[/quote]

ya thats what i meant. this is how you should read it. cichlid keeper is right boba fett.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh thats what you said? ok sorry bro i knew there was something wrong with you changing your mind thanks. sorry

Ck.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

it's your fish do what you want, in my opinion 72 gallons is too small


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> oh thats what you said? ok sorry bro i knew there was something wrong with you changing your mind thanks. sorry
> 
> Ck.


It's ok.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

72g+2 Oscars=One super tight fit. A 72 is even considerably smaller then a 75 (I do know, my mom does have a 72). One oscar in there, fine, two oscars, not fine. Besides, there is a large chance that one of your oscars will kill the other. Oscars, when treated right, can get 14". Even though TFH says that a 50BDR will be fine for one, and I can agree, I would go with the best possible conditions for my fish, just my opinion.

I would go with a 100g+ for 2 oscars.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

who ever said you weren't going to keep the fh in your tank CK, you didn't So you see how I assumed

edit never mind, you know where I stadn on 2 oscars in a 72 gallon


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

wow this is a nasty topic lol.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> wow this is a nasty topic lol.


do you have oscars, I find it's funny that you and ck aggre and you don't have any experience with the fish


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Tibs said:


> 72g+2 Oscars=One super tight fit. A 72 is even considerably smaller then a 75 (I do know, my mom does have a 72). One oscar in there, fine, two oscars, not fine. Besides, there is a large chance that one of your oscars will kill the other. Oscars, when treated right, can get 14". Even though TFH says that a 50BDR will be fine for one, and I can agree, I would go with the best possible conditions for my fish, just my opinion.
> 
> I would go with a 100g+ for 2 oscars.


I'm with tibs plus oscars grow sooooooooo fast and need good water quality or they get HITH... Oscars are ridiculously hard to get rid of because they're so common. Ask me someone who knows. You can't pay people to take them they're 6"+. I would plan on an upgrade or take one of them back, both of them back if the flowerhorn is going in the 72.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> wow this is a nasty topic lol.


lol i know lol....

so anyways they are happy now that i devided my Flowerhorn,

thanks colt.

Ck.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> wow this is a nasty topic lol.


do you have oscars, I find it's funny that you and ck aggre and you don't have any experience with the fish








[/quote]

Sorry boba fett i just looked up Oscars and you are right.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> 72g+2 Oscars=One super tight fit. A 72 is even considerably smaller then a 75 (I do know, my mom does have a 72). One oscar in there, fine, two oscars, not fine. Besides, there is a large chance that one of your oscars will kill the other. Oscars, when treated right, can get 14". Even though TFH says that a 50BDR will be fine for one, and I can agree, I would go with the best possible conditions for my fish, just my opinion.
> 
> I would go with a 100g+ for 2 oscars.


I'm with tibs plus oscars grow sooooooooo fast and need good water quality or they get HITH... Oscars are ridiculously hard to get rid of because they're so common. Ask me someone who knows. You can't pay people to take them they're 6"+. I would plan on an upgrade or take one of them back, both of them back if the flowerhorn is going in the 72.
[/quote]

The FH is NOT going in the 72 so i will probably keep both oscars. they like eachother and might even be a pair.

and near mr oscars are nor that ''common'' i barely found these 2. Beleave it ot not

CK


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

one oscar is only suppoed to be in a 50 gallon. thats what i have read at least.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> one oscar is only suppoed to be in a 50 gallon. thats what i have read at least.


A 50 gal is even too small for an o, they need 75 gallons because of the lenth, A stand 55's lenth is 12-13 inches, a fish that gets that big or bigger won't be able to turn around in that


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

CK, how big are your two oscars now?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

they are about 3''counting the tail. Why??

Ck.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Boba Fett is *RIGHT*.........i have a 7 month old wild OSCAR and it is 12"......72 is to small for 2 oacar's .......and FH are SH!T FISH NOW........







........... JUST YOUR......but you will need a biger tank for your oscar's and your FH............. so i hope you have a job


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

hahaha your Fh's are sh!tyer... i just don't like how he wants to kill everyone so the little bastard can stay by himself devided from everyone else.

Ck.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> hahaha *your Fh's are sh!tyer*... _i just don't like how he wants to kill everyone so the little bastard can stay by himself devided from everyone else._
> 
> Ck.


LOL....that funy.......if you had the right size tank it would be co0l .....but you have them in a 55.....so get you momy and dady to buy you a biger tank


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

acually i have my own money and work in a fish store. and i don't have to be a man hoocker to get some money.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

17 FISH in a 55....OMFG







WOW


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thats because i have a 72 gallon and a 65 gallon waiting retard. and the tank is like a growout tank so go to the corner and grow a Di*k.

Ck.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> acually i have my own money and work in a fish store. and i don't have to be a* man hoocker * to get some money.
> 
> CK.


did you really just can me that??????......a man HOOCHER.......i dont no what to think


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> acually i have my own money and work in a fish store. and i don't have to be a* man hoocker * to get some money.
> 
> CK.


did you really just can me that??????......a man HOOCHER.......i dont no what to think








[/quote]

Ck you have 2 ireadesant sharks in a 55 gallon, you'd better sell them now







, not to mention the other fish


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> thats because i have a 72 gallon and a 65 gallon waiting retard. and the tank is like a growout tank so go to the corner and *grow a Di*k*.
> 
> Ck.


man hoocker and grow a D!*K.......







........that odd.....


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> acually i have my own money and work in a fish store. and i don't have to be a* man hoocker * to get some money.
> 
> CK.


did you really just can me that??????......a man HOOCHER.......i dont no what to think








[/quote]

Ck you have 2 ireadesant sharks in a 55 gallon, you'd better sell them now







, not to mention the other fish
[/quote]

ok Boba thanks for the advice like i did't know that they are 2.5''.

anyways Z♠NGT♥KER if you could count i have 16 fish in that tank not 17.. you should not even be talking if you can't count. 123 repeat after me *****t.

Ck.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW you had 5-Giant danios not 4.......your so funy


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ahh no i transfered 1 to the 72 to get it cycled and i will soon transfer all of them.

even tho im younger that you i have something to tell you and its a preety famous quote......

Z♠NGT♥KER ''Think before you speak''

Just stop talking you got burned









Ck


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> Ck you have 2 ireadesant sharks in a 55 gallon, you'd better sell them now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok Boba thanks for the advice like i did't know that they are 2.5''.

[/quote]

Reasearch before purchase. Do not make impulsive buy's, thoroghly plan out what your going to do with the fish and what size tank and other fish it will be surrounded by.

Ck, I reccomend you just give up. A 72g is *TOO SMALL*. Period. No arguing that. It is even small for _ONE_ oscar. You're going to regret making such dumb posts in the future, I know I have previously.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

you are right they will grow too big for the tank, and i should not even post my stocking list anymore while Idiots(By idiots you know who i mean) have Kamfas and zz Fh's in a 60 gallon tank. thats what i call iresponsible and if you learned from your mistakes so should i and try it myself.

Eather way Z♠NGT♥KER you will allweys be a step or 2 away from me and my fish because you are selfish and unmature for your age!!!!

Ck.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

you are right they will grow too big for the tank, and i should not even post my stocking list anymore while Idiots(By idiots you know who i mean) have Kamfas and zz Fh's in a 60 gallon tank. thats what i call iresponsible and if you learned from your mistakes so should i and try it myself.

Eather way Z♠NGT♥KER you will allweys be a step or 2 behind me and my fish because you are selfish and unmature for your age!!!!

Ck.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> you are right they will grow too big for the tank, and i should not even post my stocking list anymore while Idiots(By idiots you know who i mean) have Kamfas and zz Fh's in a 60 gallon tank. thats what i call iresponsible and if you learned from your mistakes so should i and try it myself.
> 
> Eather way Z♠NGT♥KER you will allweys be a step or 2 behind me and my fish because you are selfish and unmature for your age!!!!
> 
> Ck.


maybe you should ''Think before you speak''....coz i have a 240,110,60,55,29,10........so im a step behind you.....LOL.......that funy........and as far as my kamfa and zz they are in my 240 now and i have breeding pair in my 60......and im a step behind you







.........and how im I an idiot? just coz you have (16 fish) in a 55......and im the IDIOT...







and i have 19 fish in 5 tank.....and 300+ fry on the way.......so yes IM THE IDIOT......you got me a step behind....so can you help me.... do i need to move my female so the male can do his part???.........





















......so ......yes im a step behind

DID YOU GET YOUR FREE GM........


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHHAHAHA,Jesus christ you two give me headache!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

why are you laughing???? you know the person that gets the last laugh wins and you just had yours so your out.hahaha my Fh can beat the Sh8t out of your worthless FH anyday, you know what?? just keep talking. i made a friendly post about my 2 new Oscars and you had to be a Bit*h and show everyone that you are a a$$-hole.

CK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> why are you laughing???? you know the person that gets the last laugh wins and you just had yours so your out.hahaha my Fh can beat the Sh8t out of your worthless FH anyday, you know what?? just keep talking. i made a friendly post about my 2 new Oscars and you had to be a Bit*h and show everyone that you are a a$$-hole.
> 
> CK.


Damn,You have the nerve to talk to me that way!!!!I have kept my mouth shut for a long time about your worthless ass and all the trouble you have cause on(my)and other web sites.Do you want to go this route?









And for another thing,wtf did I say wrong.I think it's funny how you too cant stop the damn bickering.You guys are only showing your maturity level and nothing else


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> why are you laughing???? you know the person that gets the last laugh wins and you just had yours so your out.hahaha my Fh can beat the Sh8t out of your worthless FH anyday, you know what?? just keep talking. i made a friendly post about my 2 new Oscars and you had to be a Bit*h and show everyone that you are a a$$-hole.
> 
> CK.


Damn,You have the nerve to talk to me that way!!!!I have kept my mouth shut for a long time about your worthless ass and all the trouble you have cause on(my)and other web sites.Do you want to go this route?








[/quote]

i was not talking to you!!!!! why would i say that to you?? i was talking to him.

Ck.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> why are you laughing???? you know the person that gets the last laugh wins and you just had yours so your out.hahaha my Fh can beat the Sh8t out of your worthless FH anyday, you know what?? just keep talking. i made a friendly post about my 2 new Oscars and you had to be a Bit*h and show everyone that you are a a$$-hole.
> 
> CK.


Damn,You have the nerve to talk to me that way!!!!I have kept my mouth shut for a long time about your worthless ass and all the trouble you have cause on(my)and other web sites.Do you want to go this route?








[/quote]

i was not talking to you!!!!! why would i say that to you?? i was talking to him.

Ck.
[/quote]

Just seamed awfully funny that it came after my post(after I read this for about 10 mins)!!!!!And I have no clue thats what I was thinking


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea soory i should have said replied to his post so there would be no confussion, sorry

Ck.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> yea soory i should have said replied to his post so there would be no confussion, sorry
> 
> Ck.


It's all good there guy


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

[/quote]

Damn,You have the nerve to talk to me that way!!!!I have kept my mouth shut for a long time about your *worthless ass * and all the trouble you have cause *on(my)and other web sites*.Do you want to go this route?









And for another thing,wtf did I say wrong.I think it's funny how you too cant stop the damn bickering.You guys are only showing your maturity level and nothing else
[/quote]
LOL....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn,You have the nerve to talk to me that way!!!!I have kept my mouth shut for a long time about your *worthless ass * and all the trouble you have cause *on(my)and other web sites*.Do you want to go this route?









And for another thing,wtf did I say wrong.I think it's funny how you too cant stop the damn bickering.You guys are only showing your maturity level and nothing else
[/quote]
LOL....
[/quote]

I didn't do it to wipe him in the mud there guy.That was between me and him(I know I made it public,but I thought he was talking to me).Why dont you just drop this sh*t and be the bigger man here.I know you are only trying to help but damn look where it got ya.He is young and will learn in do time(we all have at one point in our life).You see very knowledgable yet dumb enough to keep this sh*t up why?I find it amusing yet tiresome(sp) as well.A debate/discussion is good but keep it civil and try to teach him more instead of down grading maybe he just has a thick skin or some thing/who know.Just knowing that you have put in your 2 cents and offerd the best advice possibly should be fine by you.I will and want to stay out of this but thought since you quoted me I would give my 2 cents as well


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish you are allway the voice of reason.......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> AKSkirmish you are allway the voice of reason.......


HAHAHAHA,I just dont want to get on either ones bad side here.Just trying to lend a helping hand should we say


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

your two fish get along now but in about 6 months they will most likely try to kill each other. I have an oscar in a 55 that will kill anything that goes in the tank. they can be just as bad a fh. a72 bowfront will work for a couple months until one is dominant and beats or stresses the other one to death, but you can try it they are your fish.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You both suck. Are you happy?

CK, thin out the herd on your fish or get 1 or 2 more tanks. Even a 65, 72, and 55 isn't enough for two oscars and a flowerhorn not to mention the fish in your 55.

Zongtoker, be the bigger man and elder and drop the flowerhorn arguing. It's getting old to everyone here. I'm not saying it's all you starting it but he's 16 y/o or younger I think, so I'd expect you to be the bigger man about it.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

this topic is awsome lol.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> *this topic is awsome lol*.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> this topic is awsome lol.


that's really helpful


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> I'm not saying it's all you starting it but he's 16 y/o or younger I think, so I'd expect you to be the bigger man about it.


Do0d you are right...BUT, this kid thinks he knows everything. And when you go on this site and post threads then its open to opinion.....and most peoples opinion here are far better then CK since it is very very clear that he has ALOT to learn....but my problem with him is here .....



> and a 72 G is fine for 2 oscars with enough filtration and if they like eachother!!!!!


Then check this out.....



> ck. is right boba fett.


Hey CK......you dont know anything so stop making stupid comments that dont make sence. This colt guy is also new OBVIOUSLY and hes taking bad advise from this kid who thinks he knows everything. This web site is for information and without it I wouldnt know shyt, but this really pisses me off because all bobba was doing was telling him that he is making a mistake. I think everybody here feels the same way about fish otherwise we wouldnt post here all the time, and personally I dont like to see fish die because of people who dont do research or THINK they know everything so this is why we make comments to people who are thinkin what they are doing is fine and ok when its not. When we make comments to this kid all he does is fly off the handle and start talkin shyt! CK FACE IT....WE ALL KNOW MORE THAN YOU SO START TAKING ADVISE WHEN YOU REALLY REALLY NEED IT......HAHAHA BECAUSE YOU REALLY DO MAN, I REALY HAVE NO COMMENT ON THIS THREAD BECAUSE I AM JUST LAUGHING IN MY HEAD AT THE COMMENTS YOU HAVE MADE.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > I'm not saying it's all you starting it but he's 16 y/o or younger I think, so I'd expect you to be the bigger man about it.
> 
> 
> Do0d you are right...BUT, this kid thinks he knows everything. And when you go on this site and post threads then its open to opinion.....and most peoples opinion here are far better then CK since it is very very clear that he has ALOT to learn....but my problem with him is here .....
> ...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CK- I gotta say I'm kinda dissapointed. After we all went back and fourth telling you that oscars is not a good idea for that tank. over what 5 pages? You did some research and you found out it was a VERY bad idea. And you went ahead and bought them anyways and then posted about it. come on dude. If your going to ask questions at least TRY and take our advice into consideration.
You're young altho most times it's not noticable. When you make posts like these it becomes very apparent.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> CK- I gotta say I'm kinda dissapointed. After we all went back and fourth telling you that oscars is not a good idea for that tank. over what 5 pages? You did some research and you found out it was a VERY bad idea. And you went ahead and bought them anyways and then posted about it. come on dude. If your going to ask questions at least TRY and take our advice into consideration.
> You're young altho most times it's not noticable. When you make posts like these it becomes very apparent.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well we could go on and on about this, but the real matter is if Ck is going get rid of one of the oscars, he hopefully now knows that a 72 is too small for 2 of them.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

well. He can keep them for now. But it would be highly adviseable for him to have an exit plan when aggression or shear size take over.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> well. He can keep them for now. But it would be highly adviseable for him to have an exit plan when aggression or shear size take over.


yeah defiently :nod:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a 72 gallon bowfront. Right now I have a flowerhorn in it and even though the fish isn't that big yet, it's starting to look tight for him. Bowfronts have very different dimensions. You have to keep that in mind.

I'm considering a 2' deep tank.



Cichlid_Keeper said:


> acually i have my own money and *work in a fish store*. and i don't have to be a man hoocker to get some money.


That scares me.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok ...so mettle said something about CK's coment about the Oscars beeing hard to find so I have to also. an Oscar has got to be the most common fish after the goldfish


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Mettle said:


> acually i have my own money and *work in a fish store*. and i don't have to be a man hoocker to get some money.


That scares me.
[/quote]
so the fish store you work at dont have OSCAR?'s?..........you can go to walmart for oscar's.....look there next time


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

The Fish store i work at has oscars and ruby albino oscars but they sold out in tigers and have not gotten any yet so i searched elsewere.

anyways now i know that i should not have made this post because the people talking here are real Di*ks(NOT including- Boba Fett,Colt .45,Tibs,AKSkirmish,GT45FD3S,welsher7,Blacksunshine420) all the people listed are acually trying to help, the others are just Di*ks, and if you replied and you know who you are and your name is NOT in the list, preety much i think you are worthless peaces of sh*t and im not going to listen to any of the guys NOT listed above that were part of this topic.

the people listed above I acually admire and think they want to help and i respect them. the people who replied and were not listed you know who you are!!!!!!! I will not say any names!!!!!!!









Ck.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> The Fish store i work at has oscars and ruby albino oscars but they sold out in tigers and have not gotten any yet so i searched elsewere.
> 
> anyways now i know that i should not have made this post because the people talking here are real Di*ks(NOT including- Boba Fett,Colt .45,Tibs,AKSkirmish,GT45FD3S,welsher7,Blacksunshine420) all the people listed are acually trying to help, the others are just Di*ks, and if you replied and you know who you are and your name is NOT in the list, preety much i think you are worthless peaces of sh*t and im not going to listen to any of the guys NOT listed above that were part of this topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

[/quote]









[/quote]

wow youre a ***.

Ck.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

people arn't going to want to help you if you are mean to them.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think this post has run it's course. Always a shame when a good discussion gets ruined because someone has to throw personal blasts in every post.


----------

